# السلطة والمحبة في الاسرة



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2010)

السلطة والمحبة.. كيف يمكن لهذه الوصفة السحرية أن تحدث تغييرا جذريا في مفهوم القيادة للرجل كرأس للعائلة دون أن تهينه أو تنتقص من حقه؟ وكيف يمكن للرجل فهم هذه المسئولية بجميع جوانبها الاجتماعية والروحية معا كما رتبها الله للعائلة؟
إن التعريف الصحيح لقيادة الرجل للعائلة تكمن في التفاعل الديناميكي للسلطة والمحبة في آن واحد وهذا ما يسمى الزواج الصحيح الذي شرعه الله للجنس البشري.
ويختلف الكثيرون في تفسير هذا المفهوم ويخلطون بين بعض المفردات الخاصة بهذا الأمر كالخضوع والخنوع، وبين الرأس كترتيب وبين الدكتاتورية والتسلط. ولو فهمنا الدور الذي وضعه الله للرجل كقائد للأسرة، لعرف الجميع معنى القيادة الصحيحة التي تمتاز بالتضحية والمحبة وتفضيل الآخرين على النفس وخدمتهم بأمانة كاملة، وهذه الأمور لا يستطيع أحد عملها إن لم يكن قائدا وفي موضع المسئولية. 
سوء فهمك لمعنى قيادة العائلة ​ 
إن اختلاف الأدوار بين الرجل والمرأة لا تفسد معنى القيادة في البيت المتوازن الصحيح، الذي يعرف فكر الله في ترتيب هذا النموذج العائلي، فلا يمكن للرجل أن يعمل عمل المرأة داخل الأسرة، باعتباره الرأس والمسئول عن كل شيء، فالمرأة مسئولة بصورة كاملة في حقلها ودورها الذي وكلها الله عليه، فهي التي تقرر برنامج طفلها وموعد نومه وغذائه وماذا يأكل وكيف يمضي وقته، وكيف تدير شؤون البيت الخاصة الداخلية، وحتى ميزانية الأسرة التي تعتبر هي المسئولة الأولى عن تصريف هذا المال وتوزيعه على احتياجات الأسرة لكونها تعلم جيدا حاجة البيت. وهذا الأمر لا ينقص من قيادة الرجل العامة للبيت والإشراف على الشؤون المالية والاجتماعية وضبط كل الأشياء بالتعاون مع زوجته.​ 
لقد علمنا الكتاب المقدس على فم بولس الرسول في الأصحاح الخماس من رسالة أفسس عن دور كل من الرجل والمرأة في الزواج ، ووضع الأساس لهذه العلاقة بأن طلب من الرجل أن يحب امرأته ويضحي من أجلها ويرعاها رعاية تامة بعيدا عن التحكم والسيطرة والظلم، وكنتيجة لهذا الأمر تجد الزوجة نفسها تتنازل عن اهتماماتها الأنانية لهذا الزوج الذي يظهر كل محبة صادقة نحوها لتبادله هي أيضا الخضوع الاختياري لهذا المحبوب، ويكون هذا استجابة حب لحب، ونعطي مثلا على هذا التنازل عندما يقدر أحد زميله في العمل ليتنازل له عن شيء ما للتعبير عن محبته وتقديره، وهنا لا يكون خنوعا بل خضوعا بمحبة.​


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا وقيم 

شكرااااااااااا كلدانيه حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا وقيم
> 
> 
> شكرااااااااااا كلدانيه حبيبتى
> ...



candy  
منوراني حبيبتي
مرسي لمروورك وردك الجميل​




​​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 يناير 2011)

موضوع هام جدا


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2011)

*
موضوع جميل جدا
شكرا جدااا
الرب يباركك
*​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------

